# Borotalco



## yaya.mx

Alo! 
Oigan, una pregunta, Borotalco es una marca o una palabra? o las dos cosas?
Gracias! 
Ciaoo..


----------



## irene.acler

Hola. 
Es la marca de un producto que ha sufrido un proceso de semantización, por lo tanto hoy en día se utiliza para indicar al producto mismo.


----------



## kolya97

Come lo "scotch" (nastro adesivo) e altri, che ora, pero', non mi vengono in mente. Sarebbe interessante aprire un filo su questi termini, in italiano e in spagnolo, che ne pensate?


----------



## yaya.mx

Me parece bien, suena interesante


----------



## Gianma

Yo añadiría la "nutella".... slurp!!!


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti!
Mi stavo domandando, se il borotalco non avesse preso il nome da una marca, come dovrebbe chiamarsi? (Magari è una domanda terribilmente banale...).
Grazie in anticipo.
BB


----------



## kolya97

Talco, se non erro.


----------



## BolleBlu

Sì Kolya, credo tu abbia ragione, visto che talco è il nome del minerale dal quale si ottiene la polvere che poi viene usata in profumeria.
Grazie! 
BB.


----------



## yaya.mx

Tambièn Scottex entraría en esta categoría no? Bueno al menos mis roomies siempre llaman asi al papel para la cocina, de la marca que sea.


----------



## xeneize

Sí yaya, y también "scotch" (papel celo en España, ¿cinta durex en México? y también cinta scotch o cíntex en Argentina)...


----------



## yaya.mx

En realidad yo a la cinta adhesiva le llamo "tape", pero a los pañuelos desechables les llamo "Kleenex". Y también a los, hmmm, no sé ni como se llaman en realidad, los bastoncitos que se usan para limpiar las orejas, jajaja, les llamo "Q-tips" y también en Italia les llaman con la marca, "Cotton-fioc".


----------



## kolya97

En Colombia el pegamento (cola) lo llamamos "colbón" y hay quien llama el detergente para ropa "fab".

En Venezuela la cinta pegante ("celo" en España) la llamamos "tape" (pronunciado _teipe_).


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo al pegamento super potente le llamo "Kola Loka" y también en Italia, o por lo menos mi novio, le llaman con la marca "Attack" o "Super Attack".

Algunas personas en México al pegamento normal le llaman "Resistol".


----------



## irene.acler

Es verdad, en Italia al pegamento potente le llamamos "attack"!


----------



## xeneize

Sí, el _attack_ sí, pero acá ese para el de esa marca nomás, me parece....Si yo tuviera que comprar uno cualquiera, diría "colla", no "attack"...Si voy a pedir _attack_, es que quiero _attack_ 
A los hisopos (bastoncillos en Argentina) para las orejas, nosotros no solemos llamarlos _cotton-fioc_, sino simplemente _bastoncini_.
En Sicilia me parece que sí dicen más _cotton-fioc_.
Ah, _kleenex_ me parece haberlo oído también acá y en España, y siempre en España llaman _typex_ al marcador para blanquear los textos...
¿Cómo se llama en sus pagos?
Ah sí, la cinta era _tape_, me equivoqué 
Saludos


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo al corrector le llamo "Liquid Paper".

Y bueno "Attack" no es un pegamento cualquiera, es aquel super potente, el típico que hay en todo el mundo y que en el comercial sale el tipo que se pega con un casco a un tubo jajajaja...


----------



## xeneize

Sí, ya conozco el _attack_


----------



## yaya.mx

Y creo que en todo el mundo llamamos "Walkman" al abuelito del iPod


----------



## xeneize

Sí, eso creo que sí....También los franceses se avinieron, tras haberlo intentado con "baladeur"


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti!
Anch'io dico Scottex, Scotch, Attack, Walkman, Cotton fioc, Borotalco...
Sono figlia dell'era televisiva  
BB.

(Precisazione: in Liguria tutti questi termini sono di uso corrente, anche se i cotton fioc possono essere tranquillamente chiamati "bastoncini")


----------



## yaya.mx

Bueno creo que depende también de las personas. Hay gente en México que llama "Corn Flakes" a cualquier cereal, pero yo no.
O igual yo llamo "Q-tips" a los bastoncitos, pero también sé que hay gente que los llama "Cotonetes" (otra marca ).


----------



## kolya97

En Colombia hay quien llama "cottex" (o algo parecido) las toallas higiénicas y "colgate" a todos los dentífricos.


----------



## yaya.mx

Sí, es "Kotex", también algunas personas en México las llaman asi.


----------



## kolya97

Ya decía yo...


----------



## yaya.mx

Se me acaban de ocurrir otras dos: "Sottilette" y "Condiriso", al menos mi suegra las usa siempre, no sé si también alguien más las use


----------



## BolleBlu

Hola a todos.
Tienes razón Yaya, también _Sottilette_ y _Condiriso_... no tienen otro nombre que el nombre comercial 
Y yo añado también los _post-it_, creo que todo el mundo les llama así.
Ciao,
BB.


----------



## xeneize

Hola, muy simpático este hilo 
Sí, eso de _corn flakes_ acá también, los cereales envasados para desayunar se suelen llamar así...
En Argentina, algo parecido, pero _quáker_, ya que viene de otra marca 
Sí, las lonchas de queso igual, _sottilette_....y los _sofficini_ también 
Muy particular eso de _colgate_ para los dentífricos....en serio algunos llaman así a todos los dentifricos?..
Bueno, ¿se le ocurre alguno más?..
Saludos


----------



## kolya97

xeneize said:


> Muy particular eso de _colgate_ para los dentífricos....en serio algunos llaman así a todos los dentifricos?..


 
En serio. Aunque Ud. no lo crea


----------



## xeneize

Claro que lo voy a creer, ¿por qué no debería? 
Y como lo pronuncian "colgate" así, o "anglicizado" "colgueit"?
Mirá...¿me tratás de usted? Vaya 
Chau


----------



## kolya97

xeneize said:


> Claro que lo voy a creer, ¿por qué no debería?
> Y como lo pronuncian "colgate" así, o "anglicizado" "colgueit"?
> Mirá...¿me tratás de usted? Vaya
> Chau


 
No, era una frase irónica.. ¿recuerdas el programa "Believe it or not", traducido al castellano como "Aunque ud. no lo crea"?

En cuanto a "colgate", lo proununcian como se escribe.


----------



## freakit

yaya.mx said:


> Yo al corrector le llamo "Liquid Paper".
> 
> Y bueno "Attack" no es un pegamento cualquiera, es aquel super potente, el típico que hay en todo el mundo y que en el comercial sale el tipo que se pega con un casco a un tubo jajajaja...



También el pegamiento super-potente suele (o mejor, suelo ) llamarlo "bostik", siempre por el nombre de la marca.
Pero creo que el más que ha entrado en nuestras costumbres sea la "Coca-Cola", y todo sus filiales (Fanta, Sprite etc...)


----------



## xeneize

Sí, eso de Coca Cola para cualquier gaseosa negruzca es muy común dondequiera, creo 
Ahora se me ocurre que en Argentina cualquier navaja de afeitar sería una _gillette_...
Sí Kolya, ya me parecía algo irónico , pero no me acuerdo de ese programa que decís 
Saludos


----------

